#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  geef jullie reacties op onze sets

## DBAirwave

hallo, alles staat op een nieuwe server en die kan het wel aan.
nieuwe selectie foto's, here we go :Smile: 


Onze eerste grote party, met een gewaagde opstelling (voor ons toch)

Mooie foto :Smile: 

Wat je van achter een discobar allemaal ziet<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>




Deze keer wat bass onder gezet, en voor in dat kleine zaaltje was het wel wat luid ja<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> (en voor alle duidelijkheid: dat zinken emmertje hing dus aan het plafond)

Wat ordeloos, maar ja, je leert bij...

Marco V - simulated


Zo, laat maar alles achter van wat jullie denken,

Greetz
Bezoek ook de website in het profiel voor meer foto's

----------


## movinghead

Jullie zijn leuk op weg... hebben al flink wat apparatuur bij elkaar gespaart. Niet verkeerd.

Wat ik jammer vind is dat de afwerking te wensen over laat. Gebruik gen witte kabels en te korte kabels. Die vallen te veel op. Zie je andere drive-in's dat doen?

Werk alle zoveel en zo netjes mogelijk weg en je komt een ttuk professioneler over.

Gegroet.

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## beyma

Wat een uitvinding he die multikabel.....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> jammer dat je dat nog niet hebt.Probeer tot die tijd je kabels een beetje netjes langs je statieven te binden met een paar stukjes -gaffa- teep.
Veder goed op weg hoor !!

martijn

----------


## Max

waar is de emmer voor?

----------


## Reemski

> citaat:
> MOOI !
> Erg netjes
> waar is die bloemenemmer voor ?



Ik kan dit ECHT NIET mooi noemen. Leuke spullen om te beginnen. In ieder geval geen rits effecten zonder basisverlichting, das positief. 

Maar die hele kabelbende en alle spullen los neergezet... Inderdaad.. Aan afwerking mag nog wat gedaan worden. 


Tevens:  WHATS UP MET DIE EMMER ????

----------


## DBAirwave

Ok, kzal maar direct beginnen met een aantal dingen recht te zetten  :Smile: 

1: we hebben multikabel sinds een paar maand maar daar zijn er voorlopig nog geen foto's van.
2: alles stond toen nog in dozen dus nu zijn we aan onze fligts bezig dus binnenkort staat dat allemaal lekker netjes:
cd speler in flight, mengpaneel in diezelfde flight nog en de lichtsturing komt er ook in.

Binnenkort zie je dus nieuwe foto's met alles ingebouwd en wat nieuwe dingen erbij...maar ik zie dat ik dus beter rekening hou met die witte kabeltjes...ik zal mijn alcoholstift pakken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

3: die emmer hing als verlichting aan het plafond (ja tegenwoordig zie je alles he, er zat dus een lamp in), maar wij moesten van die mensen daar op die plaats staan, en die emmer hing dus vreselijk in  de weg.

hier ff een foto van onze bulgin:


greetz

----------


## rinus bakker

Mij rest slechts (na de opmerkingen van anderen over de multikabel en de witte kabelkleur):
1. Wat voor truss (die zwarte) gebruiken jullie? hij lijkt op sommige foto's wel erg door te buigen bij de koppeling. Is dat zo'n plastic verbinding? 
2. Wat deden die échte trussen daar schuin neergezet. Die lijken me van een heel wat betere kwaliteit?
en <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
3. die hand in de zak geeft een wel wat slome indruk.

* Hijsfijn!!!!!*

----------


## zjeten

ben ook nog niet zo lang aan het draaien,maar met je licht zit je goed(nu met multikabels en zo)maar in het vervolg effe kijken voor andere mixer,is mijn mening he,als ik het goed zie is die van velleman,voor licht vind ik dit niet slecht,maar als mixer,ze verkopen deze hier in een groot warenhuis(geen voeding dan).
maar als jullie daar graag mee mixen,now problem voor mij
heef mij maar rodec mx 180 mk3  :Wink: 
see ya
doe zo voort
jeffrey

----------


## DBAirwave

Voorlopig komen wij toe met dat vellemannet'je...maar als dat afgeschreven is zal het zeker en vast een rodec zijn<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>.

Het merk van truss weten we niet, het was een noodoplossing die we dus nu nog altijd gebruiken.
Binnekort kopen we windups en truss van prolyte en gaat dat zwart spul buiten.
Die andere trussen zijn ook reeds weg, die waren veel te lang en konden we niet koppelen.
We hadden ook geen statieven ervoor.
die hand in de zak ben ik niet, dat was een guest dj...het was zijn eerste optreden (dan moet je nog wat bijleren he<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Greetz

----------


## djkoen

Hey,
Ik zie 2 versterkers staan: eentje van JB Systems en nog een andere versterker die er niet echt prof uitziet. Is dat een hifi versterker ofzo?

Groeten,
Koen

----------


## DBAirwave

Ja, dat is een Hifi versterker van Telefunken (gebruiken we soms voor monitor als noodoplossing)

Greetz

----------


## djstefan

welke versterker is die jb
ax 400 of ax 700

stefan

----------


## Dj Jasper

dat mengpaneeltje, velleman????
Ik kwam er toevallig gister een tegen op internet. Lijkt er veel op.
ziet er mooi uit behalve die stekkers(maar dat hoef ik niet te herhalen)

greetzzzzzzzzzzzz Dj jasper

----------


## DBAirwave

Versterker is AX700 en kan enorm veel geven als je het mij vraagt<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Binnenkort eens beginnen met QSC, gedaan dan met dat goedkope speelgoed

----------


## Mark

Dit is niet echt veilig toch...

Mark

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Voor een beginner ziet het er best aardig uit!!!

SuCCeS.

PS: Forum collegae die de strings van de dames op de gevoelige plaat vast weten te leggen hebben zeker een streepje voor... <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Showtechniek*

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:PS: Forum collegae die de strings van de dames op de gevoelige plaat vast weten te leggen hebben zeker een streepje voor...



Hehe, eindelijk iemand die er iets over zegt, vond het toch nog lang duren <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Ontopic: ziet er idd best aardig uit! Maar eeeuh heb je geld over ofzo? Je gaat wind-up statieven kopen, nieuw mengpaneel, truss en flightcases...

Fritz

----------


## djstefan

dus je gaat die ax 700 dan verkopen.
als hem verkoopt heb ik wel interresse.

stefan

----------


## djstefan

maar volgens mij is het een ax 400
want er light een doos van ax 400
 :Smile: 
stefan

----------


## moderator

Zeg DJ stefan, ga eens lekker ergens anders je eigen vrijmarkt beginnen!

Onder verwijzing naar de forum regels: het forum is geen vraag en aanbodsite.

dattie duidelijk mag zijn<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## ronny

waarom heb je in ***snaam die echte truss verkocht en die wannabe truss brug gehouden. je had dan veel beter die truss stukken gehouden en deze via t-stukken bevestigt op die statieven.
overigens heb je wel een zeer mooi setje om te beginnen. vooral je basislicht is zeer mooi. nu ja die kabels int begin das nie zo mooi maar kom da probleem heb je nu ook opgelost.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## goldsound

Dit is best een leuke opstelling, hier kan je wel een leuk feestje mee bouwen.

Jullie hebben wel een goede smaak: 

Ik zie namelijk JUPILER <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DBAirwave

Ok,
weer een paar puntjes goed te maken:

-die versterker is inderdaad een AX400, maar het zal nog een tijdje duren eer we dat verkopen.

-dat die truss met een ijzerdraadje bevestigd was aan de brug was wel veilig genoeg: de bruggen stonden achter zeteltjes en de truss steunde ook tegen de muur, dan nog dat ijzerdraadje en hij kon niet veel meer uit de weg, behalve natuurlijk als je er een ferme stoot tegen gaf.

-de versterker is AX400, excuseer hiervoor :Smile: 

-neen, we hebben geen geld op overschot...maar na een beetje vakantiewerk en als je met dat draaien dan ook al goed verdient en als je verhuurt dan kom je wel al aan wat geld. de windups ga ik 2nd hand kopen en de truss nieuw. de flights maken we zelf, en aan bolhoeken en dergelijke kan ik aan fabrieksprijs aangeraken.
nieuw mengpaneel zal voor over 5 jaar of langer zijn<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

-jaja, wat je vanachter een discobar allemaal niet ziet, ik denk dat die dame nog altijd niet weet dat we haar op foto staan hebben met haar paarse "broekje"<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

-die goeie truss hebben we weg gedaan omdat ie ten eerste al 3 meter het stuk was, we konden dat onmogelijk goed vervoeren. er zaten ook geen couplers bij en het merk was onbekend, en aangezien we met prolyte willen gaan werken komt dat niet goed uit...dus die "wannabe" brug is maar een oplossing voor een jaartje :Smile: 

-en goldsound: you rule<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>  Die avond is er nogal wat Jupiler binnengekapt maar dat kan je mss ook zien aan sommige gezichten...6 volle bakken voor 25 man.

Ik wil nog wat lichteffecten aankopen omdat het wat 1tonig wordt. Ik dacht aan 1à2 nieuwe lichteffecten.
Kunnen jullie een paar "vette" aanraders geven??

Greetzz
Jeroen

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ik wil nog wat lichteffecten aankopen omdat het wat 1tonig wordt. Ik dacht aan 1à2 nieuwe lichteffecten.
> Kunnen jullie een paar "vette" aanraders geven??



een triple derby is een heel mooi center effect. ook niet al te duur. maar ja het is niet dmx gestuurd. ik weet niet of jij hier belang aan hecht. misschien kan je ons vertellen hoeveel je wilt uitgeven per effect en al dan niet dmx en zo. als je voor dmx gaat heb je wel meteen ook een controllertje nodig maar die zijn nu ook niet overdreven duur.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## DBAirwave

Ik wil ongeveer 150-200 EUR uitgeven aan zo'n effect.
DMX is voorlopig niet belangrijk, dat is voor over een jaar of verder.
Als het kan, kunnen jullie er dan ook een fotootje bijzetten?

----------


## djstefan

sorry nooit de forumregels gelezen.

stefan

----------


## ronny

ok voor 200/effect heb je al iets zeer mooi hoor. ik zal je ven opweg helpen:
een double derby bij new-line: http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=96

ik zou eens verder kijken op de site van new-line staan veel leuke effecten op die je misschien aanstaan. 


greetz ronny (bsl)

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hallo,

en als je nu geen DMX effecten koopt is dat ook nog niet eens zo erg. Hebben wij in het begin ook veel gedaan en we gebruiken ze nog steeds. Gewoon een DMX switchpack bij aangeschaft en we kunnen ze nu via de dmx-tafel aan en uit zetten. Want dat is bij zulke effecten toch vaak de enige mogelijkheid die je hebt. Zo'n dmx switchertje is ook het geld niet, die van ons zijn van showtec en kosten als ik het nog goed weet uit men hoofd ongeveer 125 euro per stuk. Dan heb je 4 dmx switchkanalen en kun je dus nog steeds 4 conventionele effecten gebruiken. 

We hebben zelf aan normale effecten;
1 abstract-twister, is zijn geld niet waard
 [list][*] 2 kleine witte moontjes, als je die aan de buitenkant van je truss   hangt en tegelijk schakelt geeft dat best een leuk effect,[*]1 enkele derby[*]  1 mushroom, geeft een leuk wild effect bij feest-platen. Echt in heel de zaal gekleurde stippen die om elkaar heen draaien. Dit effect geeft een hele brede verspreiding.[*]1 abstract-twister, is zijn geld niet waard[*] 1 Wildmoon, is een gekleurde moon wat via een spiegeltje geprojecteerd wordt, ziet er op het eerste gezicht net een scan uit, reageert heel zenuwachtig[/list]

In ieder geval succes met de speurtocht,

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## haifax

Dingen als de Smart moon of de smart beam system van JB Systems vind ik persoonlijk wel leuk.  Zijn eigenlijk heel goedkoop voor 4 toestellen (+/- 350 euro voor de 4 stuks). En ze worden master slave geschakeld, dit vormt wel een leuk geheel met leuke programma's.

----------


## DJ.T

Het enige nadeel van die smart moon en smart beam shit is dat je ze niet tegelijk aan kan zetten en dat je geen invloed hebt op de programma's die hij afloopt. Je kan het vergelijken met een chasertje alleen dan staat er telkens maar 1 aan. Vind ik op zich wel zonde van je geld.


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Rob

nou vindt die triple/double derby dus echt geen zak aan dus ik denk niet dat je kan zeggen van jah dit is mooi ik zou gewoon naar de discoboer gaan en hem effe alles laten zien en dan gewoon zelf kijken wat je mooi vindt.


Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## DBAirwave

Zo'n Derby ziet er me inderdaad wel tof uit...maar je hebt er zeker nog verschillende variaties op.
Ik geloof dat ik dat eens ga doen, eens naar de "discoboer" gaan en hem alle lichteffecten uit de kast ga laten halen...en eerst zo'n derby.

Verder heb ik ook nog de kans om een spinner van JB te kopen in 2nd hand, is dit een aanrader of trekt het op niets?

Greetzz

----------


## Rob

koop anders een 2e handse destroyer of punisher van martin dat vindt ik nu wel vette effecten met aardig wat functies en dmx die kun je vast en zeker onder de 200 euro krijgen.

Rob v.d. Molen
N.R.G Dj-Team
" Heb je een job....huur dan Rob de lichtbob "

----------


## haifax

> citaat:
> Het enige nadeel van die smart moon en smart beam shit is dat je ze niet tegelijk aan kan zetten en dat je geen invloed hebt op de programma's die hij afloopt. Je kan het vergelijken met een chasertje alleen dan staat er telkens maar 1 aan. Vind ik op zich wel zonde van je geld.



dacht dat er daar allerlei programa's inzaten ... die ze ook eens alle 4 aanzetten, en twee aanzetten, en ...

----------


## DBAirwave

Is wel allemaal mooi, maar je moet er de plaats voor hebben he :Smile: 
Eerst onze fameuze 'lichtsturing' afwerken en dan zien we wel verder. O ja, onze site staat op een volledig nieuwe server, dus nu kunnen jullie ALLES zien en onbeperkt<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz

----------


## MatthiasB

hmmmzz jij woont blijkbaar niet in belgie

6 bakken voor 25 man is niet zo enorm veel hoor

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## DJ.T

Gebruik je je draaitafels eigenlijk wel eens?
Heb een tijdje ook telkens 2 technicsen mee gesleept, maar als je alleen drive-in werk doet en je toevallig een plaatje van tiesto wilt draaien dan pak ik toch de cd.
Heb het toen even overwogen en die krengen zijn veel te lomp om elke keer voor niks mee te nemen.
Nou zie ik ze hier op alle foto's als cd onderlegger gebruikt worden.
Wordt het voor jullie dan niet tijd om dezelfde overweging te maken?
Ik zou ze niet alleen meenemen omdat het er cool uit ziet.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:
> hmmmzz jij woont blijkbaar niet in belgie
> 
> 6 bakken voor 25 man is niet zo enorm veel hoor



Daarvoor hoef je niet in België te wonen. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Jippie, binnenkort DIGAMS

----------


## zjeten

das 6 jupkes de man,mmmmmmmm,ik drink bijna nooit,en ben nog maar dronke na 8,?? en das zeker al niet veel dus,......,nujah,
wat ik ook bemerkte,was dit geen 5 maanden een nieuw mengpaneel,want 5 jaar met dat velleman mixertje,mmmmmm,ik weet het niet
maar khoop dat nog niet na 1 jaar intensief gebruik naar de vaantjes is,zeker als je ook nu en dan es verhuurt
greets 
jeffrey

----------


## DJ-Flat

Hey,

Ik heb pas een Shark van Showtech gekocht (Hier te 'bewonderen':http://www.new-line.nl/webshop/view.asp?i=2913). Ik vindt dit zelf een heel mooi effect, op en neer bewegende stralen (door rook heel vet) en ben er dus heel tevreden over. Ook is hij helemaal niet duur.

Succes er nog mee!

Greetz,
DJ Flat

----------


## DBAirwave

Afgelopen zaterdag hebben we ermee gedraaid, het resultaat kan je zien op: http://home.mine.be/~joenie/overdrove/fotorep7.htm

Daar werden ze wel benut.
Maar op dat soort feestjes voor oudere mensen worden er niet veel platen gebruikt, maar daarvoor kan je de PU's er toch moeilijk uitpakken he....
En van die Jupiler...tsja...ik weet het ook allemaal niet meer zo goed hoor. Iedereen was in de wind (dus het zal wel wat meer geweest zijn<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Iedereen prijst precies zo'n soort derby aan, ik ga daar eens naar informeren...alvast bedankt he

----------


## DBAirwave

Heb de shark besteld, binnenkort fotoooows...

----------


## ozzy

volgende keer een waterpas om je truss recht te zetten<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



SATIC DRIVE-IN!!!

----------


## DJ.T

fotoshow op je site is echt erg leuk gedaan.
Die tekst erbij maakt het leuk om te kijken.
toppie!!


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## DBAirwave

Ja,
kzou er dringend nog is wat nieuwe foto's moeten opzetten want het boeltje begint te draaien
En met dat waterpas gedoe, dat heb je voor als je onzin koopt he<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Hahaha,

"Overdrive, fuifgangers weten waarom"

Ik denk dat ik het ook al wel weet, op een van de foto's bar-prijslijst: Palm €1,25 !!!!

Waar is diejen tent? Asge weer moet draaien zullen we ook eens afkomen denk!

Groeten, Joris Martens

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## DBAirwave

We zijn aan een paar dingen bezig...en het werkt<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Alles netjes mogen solderen en invijzen...




binnenkort zien jullie alles in een kist!
stroomaansluitingen zullen gebeuren met powercons (zoals jullie zien op de foto)
Greetz

----------


## DJ.T

De foto's doen het bij mij niet.
4 mooie kruisjes zijn ook leuk, maar ik zie liever je foto's.

DJ.T Was Here

----------


## DBAirwave

excuseer...
bij mijn volgende post zullen ze er zeker staan

greetz

maar ik heb geen denon<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DBAirwave

Ok, nu zijn de foto's er:
de eerste 4 van het werk aan het paneeltje en de 5de is van het prototype hoe de lichtkist er zal uitzien....





boven de blauwe mennekens komen 2 powercons, een controllertje voor de strobo en 2 bulgin sockets vrouwelijk (voor LM 400)

Greetz 

Greetz

----------


## Pino

Mijn maag draait bijna om bij het zien van ongeïsoleerde soldeerverbindingen op sterkstroom!
Wees verstandig en gebruik een beetje krimpkous; denk aan je eigen veiligheid en ook die van anderen, nu je er nog gemakkelijk bijkan.
Het kost echt niet veel geld om de boel een beetje deftig en vooral veilig te maken.
suc6,
Pino

----------


## DBAirwave

Wat bedoel je met krimpkous juist?
Het is nog niet te laat...
Greetz

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Voor krimpkous is het wel te laat hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Silence

de naam zegt het zelf, een kous dat krimpt.
je schuift een stukje krimpkous over je draad verder door over je aansluitlipje (na het solderen wel te verstaan!). Warm dan het kousje wat op met een aansteker en klaar.

Let there be light, and he saw that it was good!

----------


## DBAirwave

Is dit noodzakelijk?

Greetz

----------


## proetsie

waarom laat je die kleppen van die  mennekens naar beneden openklappen of draai je die plaat nog om?

----------


## Prins

> citaat:
> Is dit noodzakelijk?



Wat mensen voor mij al zeiden, veiligheid gaat boven alles.
Zoals je het nu gemaakt hebt, ligt de 240 V gewoon open en bloot.
Mag dit ? NEE !
Gebeurt dit vaker bij knutselaars? JA !
Als ik jou was zou ik een gewoon een stukje krimpkous halen en netjes afwerken.
Zo voorkom je dat jij of iemand anders met z'n fikken aan de 240 hangt.

----------


## DBAirwave

Bestaat er een ander woord voor krimpkous of kan ik het gewoon vragen bij de discoshop?

euh, die stekkers komen zoals op de laatste foto.

greetz

----------


## Pino

In België begrijpen ze "krimpkous" wel over het algemeen, doch weet ik niet of dit de juiste Nederlandse benaming is.
Het ziet er eigenlijk uit als een soepel plastieken buisje welke je over het soldeerwerk schuift (wel over de draad schuiven vóór je gaat solderen). Daarna verwarm je dat en dan trekt het zich vanzelf vast en heb je een mooi geïsoleerd geheel. Ziet er verrie "pro" uit.
Succes ermee,
Pino

----------


## DBAirwave

Goed dat ik het weet...ik vrees dat het dus nu al wat laat is...maar ja...een verwittigd man is er 2 waard.

Ik heb mijn Shark...van service gesproken<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, en ik ben er zeer blij over...vooral met die stralen is hij vet

Greetz

----------


## speakerfreak

in nederland heet het ook gewoon krimptkous, duzz....

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

En wel ver genoeg van je soldering afschuiven eerst hè!! Anders heb je weleens kans dat de bout het kousje al laat krimpen, heb ik ook al gehad. (Iedere beginner wel hoop ik<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>) En dan heb je dus eigenlijk nog niks...

Groeten en succes

Gao nie, bestao nie (In ABN: het gaat niet, bestaat niet)

----------


## DBAirwave

Hallo,

Graag even jullie mening over de mobil tech sp2 ta windups?

Is dit goed materiaal?

Greetz

----------


## Iko

Ja, prima ding alleen vreselijk veel te zwaar, maar voor de rest bevalt ie prima, nooit iets mee loos, doet het altijd!

greetzz Iko

----------


## haifax

Dik in orde, en zo zwaar zijn ze niet hoor, je kan ze makkelijk elk in een hand opnemen  :Smile:

----------


## DBAirwave

Ok,

goed dat ik het weet..want het moet eens gedaan zijn met die domme alu-stands <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Greetz

----------


## mietje

mooi zooi hoor ik ben nog niet zo ver maarja dat komt nog wel hoop ik

----------


## DBAirwave

Wat voor materiaal heb je soms allemaal?

Greetz

----------


## musicjohn

> citaat:In België begrijpen ze "krimpkous" wel over het algemeen



NL = Vibrator  -  BE = Kutbrommer

NL = Krimpkous  -  BE = Kabelcondoom ???  (misschien <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

In dat spaanse café, dansten wij olé...  Maria Magdalena... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DBAirwave

Jaja, maria magdalena...

Foto's van de shark:




over een paar weekjes een heleboel nieuwe foto's :-) MET de shark.
toch al bedankt voor de tip, leuk effect.
greetz

----------


## DBAirwave

excuseer voor het grote formaat<img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

